# ASA State Qualifier GA Southern Redemption 3D Archery Shoot Saturday May 27th



## bassfishga (May 11, 2017)

Southern Redemption 3D Archery Shoot

Saturday May 27, 2017

943 Sandefur Rd. Meansville GA 30256

Shooting Times: 10am to 3pm start times. 

Classes:
Open Money  – Max. 50 yrds.– 290 FPS Max.

Women’s Open  – Max 45yrds. – 280FPS Max

Open Known – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max

Open Trophy -  Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Hunter -  Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter -  Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.

Bow Novice -  Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

High School Pins -  Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 30yrds. - 260FPS Max - Known

Middle School Pins -  Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 30yrds - 240 FPS Max - Known

Elementary School Pins -  Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 20yrds - 220 FPS Max Known

And other ASA classes not listed above.

Fun shoot

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd 

ASA Target Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Hope everyone makes it out to enjoy a day of archery with us, family and friends and hopefully weather will be good.. 
If you have any questions please feel free to contact  Daniel Faircloth @ 770-584-8028.
Or send us a message here: https://www.facebook.com/Southern-Redemption-171229243255399/


----------



## bassfishga (May 22, 2017)

All ASA state qualifier classes will be available. Not all classes are listed above.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 26, 2017)

Gonna try to make it.


----------

